# Fotos de la remodelada clínica San Felipe (Jesús María - Lima)



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No son mias, lamentablemente el cielo lo editaron para que se vea "mejor" y se ve bien feo en realidad, pero bueno aquí están las fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Estan mostras las fotos chino, bien por Jesùs Marìa mi distrito amado


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que chevere ese estilo casi minimalista que usaron para su remodelacion. Me fascina!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan pero esa remodelacion la hicieron hace tiempo, al menos ya la habia visto.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si tiene tiempo, yo no he dicho que sea reciente ah jajajaja


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Estan mostras las fotos chino, bien por Jesùs Marìa mi distrito amado


Hola, no sabia que vivias por ahi tambien, que bien, pues yo me crie no muy lejos de la clinica esa.. que bien, q la esten agrandado, no?


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

lo unico nuevo de las fotos que yo coloque antes...es que el cielo lo pintaron jajaja


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

sip, se ve bien, ya había visto las fotos antes pero una buena obra vale la pena volver a verla


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buenas fotos, claro editadas, pero se ve un edificio elegante


----------

